# A few DNP myths you'll hear



## Dinitro

Whenever the topic of DNP comes up, you can count on a few myths reappearing right along with it. Without being details to the point of tedium, let me just refer to a few of them.

1. "DNP is rat poison, man!" Well, no it's not. You'll also see DNP described as insecticide, pesticide, etc. The basis for the claim is that DNP does inhibit fungal growth so it has a use in agriculture to protect plants. And in high doses it, like most anything, can be fatal to an animal that ingests it. But it's not a very effective toxin (since it takes a high dose of something noxious) to have any such result, so it's no more useful as "rat poison" than claiming that salad dressing or window cleaner are "rat poison" because an animal consumed enough of it would, well, die. This hysteria is based on the idea that naming the scariest product that a substance is found in is the same as impugning the ingredient itself. But by that logic, beer cold be impugned as "cadaver preservative" because they both contain alcohol. The fact that something scary contains an ingredient doesn't mean EVERY use of that ingredient is linked to that one cherry-picked scary example. Hell, beetle shells are used to make red food dye; does anyone go around screaming that popsicles are "mashed up bugs, man!"? 

I will concede this point: most cheap DNP on the market is an industrial-grade powder. That means it was produced for the mining and agriculture industries, and is not made cleanly. This is where the quality of your source makes a difference. If you bargain-shop for the cheapest stuff out there, you'll get a basic industrial DNP powder scooped from barrels. A premium source will be able to provide lab-created crystalline DNP with a 99% assay...clean stuff. 

2. "DNP cooks you from the inside out!" No it doesn't. As soon as someone says this, I know I'm dealing with a moron. DNP has a very minor effect on core temperature (like, 2 degrees at an EXTREME case), and most of the heat effect is at the skin surface level. The heat is caused by additional expenditure of muscle energy to accomplish work, which means that at its most intense DNP is causing your muscle cells to do what exercise does--and you get hot because of it. Nobody goes around worrying that weightlifting cooks you from the inside out. The heat is a normal effect of a normal body process: burning calories in muscle cells. The myth is about as stupid as saying that drinking water "drowns you from the inside out!"

3. "I know a guy who DIED using that stuff!" I call bullshit on this. This is the "My great-grandmother was full-blooded Cherokee" trope of DNP falsehoods: a gazillion people repeat the claim, but you can roll your eyes when you hear it. The fatalities from using DNP did indeed happen when it was used in the early 20th century as a fat loss agent, but it was because people were inventing the dosing protocol themselves without encapsulation or digital scales. They were just making up their regimen on their own. To my knowledge, the last documented DNP fatality was in the 1990s when an unfortunate member of the Elite board did indeed die. In context, though, he was someone who had previously confessed to mixing DNP with street drugs, and then going out to binge drink all night at dance clubs. He had contradicted every single common sense protocol for safe use. 

In reality, DNP is quite hard to die from, and here's why: it has a short life in the body (36 hours or so), and it takes 2-3 days for the full effect of a dose to accumulate. This means that people have plenty of time to assess their tolerance as they start with a low dose, and if they become uncomfortable with it they can realize it and mitigate their use with rather quick response time by their bodies. It becomes a self-limiting experience: if you're on it and you feel like the potency is too tough, you simply stop taking it and your body adjusts rather quickly to the diminished dose. Nobody who's reached the peak of their tolerance is likely to keep gulping down more.

Also, the fatal dose for DNP is measured in grams per body weight. For an average male, the fatal dose is about 3.5-4 grams of DNP. Most DNP products are dosed at 200mg per capsule; mine are 250mg (more on that later). That means that a healthy guy would have to take about 15-20 capsules AT ONCE to reach this dosage. The average daily dose for proper DNP use is 1-3 caps per day. As you can see, it's not even close. So when guys swear that they "know a guy" or they "heard about this one guy" or their cousin "knows a guy" or their sister works at a hospital "where this guy came in" and died on the stuff, it's nonsense. 

3.5: "Crystalline DNP is 25% weaker than regular DNP." I hear this about once a month. By weight, there is truth to this because the addition of a salt to the molecule means that, milligram-to-milligram, crystalline DNP does contain a slightly smaller quantity of the pure DNP chemical itself. But here's the thing: someone years ago casually wrote "25%" and since then people have pulled out their calculators as if it's gospel, to conclude that a 250mg capsule of crystal "only has 187.5 milligrams of DNP in it!" [*facepalm!*] Someone took the "25%" offhanded comment and ran with it; these are the same guys who think "my college textbooks weigh a ton" is an accurate description of a 2,000-pound reading list. And more to the point, would it even matter? I mean, we're talking a few grains of powder in a dosage measured in hundreds of milligrams. I do dose my capsules at 250mg instead of 200 to offset this--it's only fair to buyers to give them a proper product--but that's not confirmation that crystal DNP is "weaker." Its actually premium-quality stuff, but the nerds with calculators miss the point. 

4. "DNP makes you go blind." Again, no it doesn't. There is an increased risk for cataracts, but here's the thing: it only happens in women, not men, and only in 1-2% of female users. And if a female use takes a quercetin supplement (which is as cheap as dirt), it even eliminates THAT tiny rate of risk. 

5. "DNP causes cancer." This one is so wrong it proves that the critic just makes shit up to say it. DNP not only does not cause cancer, it actually INHIBITS cancer cell growth while protecting surrounding healthy cells. That's right! While it's true that some phenols are carcinogenic, DNP isn't one of them. DNP attacks tumors and helps eradicate cancer cells. And it does this while protecting DNA and RNA strands. This isn't some apocryphal claim on my part; it's one of the more prominent qualities of DNP in medical applications and you can find multiple articles on pubmed that sustain it. DNP also has antioxidant properties, but I still advice users to supplement with other antioxidants too. 

6. "DNP is toxic." This one is true. It is legally classified as a toxin. But wait, WHY is it classified as a toxin? Because when ingested by animals, it can cause sweating and weight loss. In other words, the whole point of using it IS the basis for its classification. Meanwhile, DNP has no adverse effects on organ systems, reproductive health (that is, offspring born to parents using DNP at conception are not shown to be harmed), liver, brain, kidneys, etc. Its function as a mitochondrial uncoupler isn't even bizarre; DNP simply causes a far more dramatic process of uncoupling than other known uncouplers also do. Example? Fish oil is a mitochondrial uncoupler. Uncoupling isn't defiance of nature; DNP just makes it happen more than normal. 

7. "DNP is a drug." It's not. It's not a drug, or a scheduled substance. It doesn't show up on drug tests. It's a chemical, and hopefully everyone here knows that while all drugs are chemicals, not all chemicals are drugs. DNP is regulated by law to prohibit misuse, improper disposal, improper transit, and because in its raw form it is very combustible (so it's not something you want to buy from a source using paypal from your gmail/AOL/yahoo/hotmail account sent from your iphone). It's still something a good source has to be very careful with: access to a lab who can provide it discreetly, and privacy while transacting. But it's not drug use or drug dealing.


----------



## Bro Bundy

sticky time


----------



## Popeye

Nice post man....knowledgeable explanations.


----------



## Dinitro

Wow, earned a sticky already! I'm honored!


----------



## Spongy

fantastic write up once again!


----------



## SuperBane

I want some vets who have used this to chime in.
Also one of these on T2/T3 would be great!


----------



## biggerben692000

It was just after that young man died that the DEA put DNP on their list of "Watched Chemicals".I received a letter from a special agent of the FDA in the late 90's after dinitropenol 2,4 became a watched chemical. He wanted to know why my company needed DNP. He wanted me to turn over any DNP i had left in my posession and if there was less DNP than I had ordered from the RC company they wanted the name/names of the persons or companies I had given/sold it to. My attorney told me to ignore the letter and not respond to it as DNP was not illegal to purchase it when I had.
One of my homes was raided in the early 2000's and the same 2 big bottles of DNP were there.(The raid had nothing to do with the DNP or the FDA) I of course wouldn't answer any questions. I had one of the bottles opened and drying out in an empty room. There was a warning on the bottle that there was a danger of explosion with DNP as it has a low flash point. The fools called the bomb squad. That was a memorable day.


----------



## Jawey

Superman said:


> I want some vets who have used this to chime in.
> Also one of these on T2/T3 would be great!



Awesome thread, but x2 to what Superman says!


----------



## PillarofBalance

Superman said:


> I want some vets who have used this to chime in.
> Also one of these on T2/T3 would be great!



This is accurate info. Got a specific question?


----------



## Four1Thr33

Never really heard of this product yet... From the write up seems like a weight loss ?


----------



## biggerben692000

Four1Thr33 said:


> Never really heard of this product yet... From the write up seems like a weight loss ?



Oh yes...wanna talk about "re-comp"?


----------



## PillarofBalance

Four1Thr33 said:


> Never really heard of this product yet... From the write up seems like a weight loss ?



Wanna lose a pound of pure fat per day?? Its possible. It's hellish to go that far, but DNP is a true fat burner. There is nothing like it.  Makes clenbuterol look like the latest Muscletech fat loss aid ripoff.


----------



## 69nites

PillarofBalance said:


> Wanna lose a pound of pure fat per day?? Its possible. It's hellish to go that far, but DNP is a true fat burner. There is nothing like it.  Makes clenbuterol look like the latest Muscletech fat loss aid ripoff.


I'm trying it this winter. 

My heart could use a break from the clen ;-)


----------



## StoliFTW

sticky for sure. 

im waiting till February for my dnp cycle..


----------



## basskiller

the guy that passed away at elite was also found to have a few other rec drugs like X in his system. 

combining drugs like that could spell disaster for anyone..  
I've ran a few cycles without any incident. It will make you sweat your ass off.. In fact, I'm trying something new. 

During the week I'm on very low carbs and timing them to when I'm most active.  
Weekends reload carbs. 
But during this reload.. 
I start Fri with 2  caps, Sat- 2 caps and Sun morning 1 cap 

so I'll only be doing short weekend bursts.  

I've been very pleased with his product


----------



## PillarofBalance

basskiller said:


> the guy that passed away at elite was also found to have a few other rec drugs like X in his system.
> 
> combining drugs like that could spell disaster for anyone..
> I've ran a few cycles without any incident. It will make you sweat your ass off.. In fact, I'm trying something new.
> 
> During the week I'm on very low carbs and timing them to when I'm most active.
> Weekends reload carbs.
> But during this reload..
> I start Fri with 2  caps, Sat- 2 caps and Sun morning 1 cap
> 
> so I'll only be doing short weekend bursts.
> 
> I've been very pleased with his product



Yeah he was using ecstasy I believe along with the booze... Poor guy..

Good plan with the DNP. I've done full keto on DNP. Lessened the heat, intensified the lethargy.


----------



## SuperBane

Long term effect on health, things of this nature. I need to know more honestly. Information is so often twisted to express ones point of view, I just want clear facts so I can weigh if this is something I should ever look at.

Same thing with T2/T3/T4 
I took Alpha T2 3,3d


----------



## PillarofBalance

Superman said:


> Long term effect on health, things of this nature. I need to know more honestly. Information is so often twisted to express ones point of view, I just want clear facts so I can weigh if this is something I should ever look at.
> 
> Same thing with T2/T3/T4
> I took Alpha T2 3,3d



Nobody stays on DNP long term. You can't. 

But...

Studies of DNP go back to the 30's

http://www.jbc.org/content/202/1/291.full.pdf

Only long term effects I can think of apply to women. Small fraction get cataracts and it may cause infertility.


----------



## DarksideSix

Dinitro!.....glad to see you here bro!  

This huy knows his shit when it comes to DNP....trust me!


----------



## Four1Thr33

Ok.... Sold.   Now I want to locate this product.  Let the hunt beguin


----------



## biggerben692000

Four1Thr33 said:


> Ok.... Sold.   Now I want to locate this product.  Let the hunt beguin



Lol..........,,,,


----------



## AlphaD

I know this is from a few weeks ago, but so informative, after reading I had to say that.


----------



## Dinitro

PillarofBalance said:


> Nobody stays on DNP long term. You can't.
> 
> But...
> 
> Studies of DNP go back to the 30's
> 
> http://www.jbc.org/content/202/1/291.full.pdf
> 
> Only long term effects I can think of apply to women. Small fraction get cataracts and it may cause infertility.



True on the cataracts thing (but even that minor risk can be eliminated by adding quercetin supplements to the regimen). There are lots of articles on pubmed that find no detrimental effects on in-utero offspring, but I'll concede I have nothing specific about fertility.


----------



## regular

Dinitro said:


> Whenever the topic of DNP comes up, you can count on a few myths reappearing right along with it. Without being details to the point of tedium, let me just refer to a few of them.
> 
> 3. "I know a guy who DIED using that stuff!" I call bullshit on this. This is the "My great-grandmother was full-blooded Cherokee" trope of DNP falsehoods: a gazillion people repeat the claim, but you can roll your eyes when you hear it. The fatalities from using DNP did indeed happen when it was used in the early 20th century as a fat loss agent, but it was because people were inventing the dosing protocol themselves without encapsulation or digital scales. They were just making up their regimen on their own. To my knowledge, the last documented DNP fatality was in the 1990s when an unfortunate member of the Elite board did indeed die. In context, though, he was someone who had previously confessed to mixing DNP with street drugs, and then going out to binge drink all night at dance clubs. He had contradicted every single common sense protocol for safe use.



http://filesmelt.com/dl/DNP_Fatalities.pdf

Use responsibly gentlemen.


----------



## Dinitro

I don't want anyone to think I'm representing DNP as risk-free; it's not. You have to be wise and patient to use it correctly. I can say, though, that the majority of reported fatalities were of people using DNP in SUPER-high doses, for weeks and even months at a time. One other modern source tends to be the Daily Mail, which is one of the UK's most bullshit tabloids. I saw one article they published claiming that a young woman was "boiled alive" (their words!) by taking DNP (in truth, she took an overdose of DNP in combination with other drugs). I have to say, though, that I notice that a lot of these deaths were in the UK during the recent period of time when a certain dumbass UK source of DNP was hawking shitty, contaminated crap with irresponsible protocol suggestions (and taking paypal on top of it!). Some news articles even name him as the source (a defunct Turkish source, buydinitrophenol, was the other) I pleaded with people not to make their choices based on who was cheapest since this guy had red flags all over him. When it comes to DNP, looking for the cheapest roadside stand is NOT the way to go. You get what you pay for.


----------



## Drew795

Don’t get me wrong, I love posts that dispel common myths. However I think when you do so your information and science needs to be accurate and complete or we become just as bad as the fear mongers. Couple of corrections. Feel free to let me know if I am incorrect on the below: 

2. "DNP cooks you from the inside out!" No it doesn't. As soon as someone says this, I know I'm dealing with a moron. DNP has a very minor effect on core temperature (like, 2 degrees at an EXTREME case), and most of the heat effect is at the skin surface level. The heat is caused by additional expenditure of muscle energy to accomplish work, which means that at its most intense DNP is causing your muscle cells to do what exercise does--and you get hot because of it. Nobody goes around worrying that weightlifting cooks you from the inside out. The heat is a normal effect of a normal body process: burning calories in muscle cells. The myth is about as stupid as saying that drinking water "drowns you from the inside out!"

This is sadly almost completely inaccurate. If we had to have to use an analogy as to what DNP does “Cooking you from the inside out” would be a fairly accurate layman description. The action of DNP causes what is known as hyperthermia (Hyperthermia is elevated body temperature due to failed thermoregulation that occurs when a body produces or absorbs more heat than it dissipates. Extreme temperature elevation then becomes a medical emergency requiring immediate treatment to prevent disability or death.) All known DNP fatalities have been directly attributed to this effect. You are more or less correct in asserting that DNP is causing your muscle cells to do what exercise does and you get hot because of it. However the problem is that you also assert that there is a limiting factor of a few degrees and it is only on the skin/surface level. This is in fact incorrect. If the cumulative blood plasma levels increase to a degree where heat produced at a cellular level exceeded that which your body could regulate your temp would increase until you died from hyperthermia. Let me give a example of this. If you ask any medical doctor how death occurs as a result of a seizure they will tell you hyperthermia. When the body has a seizure what you have is constant and uncontrollable muscle contractions, these muscle contract causing increased cellular respiration and as we all know this is a thermogenic (heat producing) reaction. So if the seizure is not stopped the individual will overheat, suffer brain damage, and ultimately die. 
In fact a study by the CDC that gathered records from acute exposure in munitions factories noted the following:
  Fatal cases, which occurred particularly among alcoholics and workers with renal or hepatic disease, included rapid onset of extreme fatigue, elevated body temperature (≥40 °C), profuse sweating that stained the skin yellow, intense thirst, dehydration, constriction of the pupils, and convulsions. The temperature continued to rise after death, and rigor mortis set in rapidly.

You also said: In reality, DNP is quite hard to die from, and here's why: it has a short life in the body (36 hours or so), and it takes 2-3 days for the full effect of a dose to accumulate.
First of all there is no true consensus in the medical community as to what the true half-life of DNP is in human as there has no modern human trials since it was abounded in the 30s, but let’s assume for this one we do go with 36-48hrs. I am not sure if a half-life of 36-48hrs would be considered short by any stretch of the imagination. Just for example below is the half-life of a few common medications

Acetaminophen (Tylenol) 1-4hrs
Xanax 6-16hrs
Amoxicillih 1-2hrs

Now a 36-48hr half life means that if you take 200mg today then 2 days from now you could still have up to 100mg still active. Now if you look at a cumulative dosing schedule if you went as high as 600 mg for the last few days depending on elimination (which is really not known) you could work up to active blood plasma levels between1200-1500mg active at any given time. Which leads to the second point. We DO NOT know what the LD50 is for DNP conclusively some estimates are anywhere from 20mg-50mg per KG. So if you weight 200lbs or 90 Kg the toxic level could be as low as 1800 mg, and with a 36-48hr half life and accumulation already shown above this level would be very easy to hit or exceed and if hyperthermia sets in and it take 1.5 to 2 days for a meaningful elimination it would in fact not be extremely difficult to see an overdose. Now keep in mind I am perfectly comfortable using DNP because I did my research and absolutely believe it can be used fairly safely.

Also don’t get me wrong you nailed some great points….I just think we have to hold ourselves to a higher burden of proof then those who do engage in the myths and fear mongering…..


----------



## bobtman

great write up man!


----------



## ed6587

Thanks for the info Drew. Been researching DNP profusely over the last 2 days and starting to come to the conclusion it has the same sort of ridiculous myths surrounding it as basic party drugs like X, speed & coc. So the general consensus i am getting from reading up on DNP is that if you use it properly and at the right dosage it really should not be a major significant issue apart from the noted side effects.

Will keep researching though.


----------



## cawgdog

Glad to have this forum and specifically this thread for my DNP research


----------



## thewrightstuff88

Been looking and looking around for more research, glad to find this, thanks!


----------



## Ace Corona

I learned a lot, thanks for an informative post


----------



## automatondan

PillarofBalance said:


> Nobody stays on DNP long term. You can't.
> 
> But...
> 
> Studies of DNP go back to the 30's
> 
> http://www.jbc.org/content/202/1/291.full.pdf
> 
> Only long term effects I can think of apply to women. Small fraction get cataracts and it may cause infertility.




Woah, what an enjoyable read! :32 (17): It took me back to my Neuro classes in college and I started to break out in a cold sweat...... But seems to be positive (good) results in that study... Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## Fruits6

Hey, i've done my research but it seems that if i want to start finding out how to get DNP i am going to have to start posting on forums, and i was hoping i could get any form of direction to get DNP. I am an average 6'3'' 260lb male, and i believe i should start out with 200mg/day, correct? Again, any direction and or guiding is appreciated.


----------



## wabbitt

Fruits6 said:


> Hey, i've done my research but it seems that if i want to start finding out how to get DNP i am going to have to start posting on forums, and i was hoping i could get any form of direction to get DNP. I am an average 6'3'' 260lb male, and i believe i should start out with 200mg/day, correct? Again, any direction and or guiding is appreciated.


DNP is readily available.  It is not however, something to approach lightly.  People have legitimately died from it.  Probably one of the most dangerous compounds discussed here, next to insulin.  I read your intro, and I know you are eager to see results, but you've made phenomenal progress so far.  Remember, Rome wasn't built in a day.


----------



## Tren4Life

Fruits6 said:


> Hey, i've done my research but it seems that if i want to start finding out how to get DNP i am going to have to start posting on forums, and i was hoping i could get any form of direction to get DNP. I am an average 6'3'' 260lb male, and i believe i should start out with 200mg/day, correct? Again, any direction and or guiding is appreciated.



Also if you get ANY pms from ANYONE AT ALL trying to sell you dnp. Do not respond and forward them directly to POB. They are trying to scam you out of your money.


----------



## mickems

Steelers4Life said:


> Also if you get ANY pms from ANYONE AT ALL trying to sell you dnp. Do not respond and forward them directly to POB. They are trying to scam you out of your money.



are you refencing the DNP- Douchedawg?


----------



## Steamboat

Really good read, I'm a member of quite a few aas and bb'ing forums, any time DNP is brought up you can bet on a bunch of hypocrites scolding members about how stupid and irresponsible they are for even talking about DNP. Nice to get some real facts and knowledge about this topic and not the same old myths I've been hearing since the 80' s.


----------



## Macatho

I just facepalmed so much whilst reading this long post about the glorious DNP.

It is 100% certain to me that this is written by a layman who has zero education in medicine, biology or toxicology.

If you ask this person who even named his avatar "DiNitro", how the substance actually works - you'll get a blank. He has zero clue.

Don't trust people that write long posts just because they're long.

Low doses of DNP (100-200mg/day), are not especially toxic. It's when you increase it to 600-800mg/day problems can arise - fatal ones.

Among the common drugs for bodybuilding/cutting there's only one more dangerous drug to use by laymen, and that's insulin and maybe IGF.


----------



## Iron1

Macatho said:


> I just facepalmed so much whilst reading this long post about the glorious DNP.
> 
> *It is 100% certain to me that this is written by a layman who has zero education in medicine, biology or toxicology.*
> 
> If you ask this person who even named his avatar "DiNitro", how the substance actually works - *you'll get a blank. He has zero clue.*
> 
> Don't trust people that write long posts just because they're long.
> 
> Low doses of DNP (100-200mg/day), are not especially toxic. It's when you increase it to 600-800mg/day problems can arise - fatal ones.
> 
> Among the common drugs for bodybuilding/cutting there's only one more dangerous drug to use by laymen, and that's insulin and maybe IGF.



You're making some bold assumptions for someone who just registered. 

So, what's your motive that brings you here to bad mouth our members?

Nice first post. /s


----------



## harry12

great post,


----------



## CoachCorey

Everyone needs to be educated on DNP. It can be safe, even done correctly. And if not of the “more is better” mindset. Also if you aren’t patient. Because you won’t feel it right away. That’s where people get in trouble. They don’t feel their 200mg dose. So they double dose. And then they do the same the next day. And end up taking over a gram a day. And die. Because they’re so conditioned to feel.


----------



## nwtren

Risk of taking DNP is to not worth the potential side effects and yes you can die from it. I know somebody who has and the guy who sold it did fed time. Many ways to get ripped without DNP.


----------



## Joytjie

Where can I get dnp


----------



## Spongy

Joytjie said:


> Where can I get dnp



amazon.com


----------



## Kim

Wow!  I’ve been too nervous to try this, but now I really want to try!


----------



## PillarofBalance

Polo303 said:


> hey new to forum.... Does anyone know where i can get DNP? after they shut down the thefertilizerclub and thefertilizerwarehouse ive been having trouble getting my hands on it.



This isn't the right way to go about what you are doing.


----------



## Texan69

Not sure if this is the correct place to post but didn’t see any other general dnp threads, only journals/logs and sharing experiences and didn’t want to hijack A members post, so forgive me if this is not the correct place to post and I’ll delete if so.
i wanted to get a bit of help with DNP as I began my researching for it but still a little lost 

I’ve been told that on dnp don’t have to be in a calorie deficit to loose weight, not discrediting that but to me just does not add up, any input on that? To me even on a supplement that is highly effective you’ll still have to be in a deficit to lose. Even if your st maintenance level of calories and the drug puts you under and into a deficit I still feel that not effective 

ove also heard carbs do not impact the weight loss but can affect how much you will feel hot, (more carbs = hotter) but DNP can make you lethargic so may want more carbs to have mor energy at the gym 
any truth to this? 


and lastly I’ve heard it is better to do a long run at a lower dose of around 200 for 5 weeks than a short dose of 500-700 for 2 weeks
can any members give some advice for a newbie on DNP as far as diet while on it and first time and second time cycle protocol 
thanks!


----------



## Trump

Texan for every 100mg of dnp in your system your body increases metabolism by 10% so if you take 200mg on day one your burning extra 20%. However dnp accumulatesk in your body so by day 6 you have over 500mg in your bloodstream so the increase will be 50%. That’s why you still lose weight at maintenance or slightly above.

This is for your wife I believe though so I not sure if it changes for females 

200mg for 10 days and I lost around 14lb I think but that was perfect diet and training and also a hard working week.

DNP is not to be ****ed about with and although I believe it can be used safely I think a lot of research is needed before anyone try’s it

QUOTE=Texan69;520501]Not sure if this is the correct place to post but didn’t see any other general dnp threads, only journals/logs and sharing experiences and didn’t want to hijack A members post, so forgive me if this is not the correct place to post and I’ll delete if so.
i wanted to get a bit of help with DNP as I began my researching for it but still a little lost 

I’ve been told that on dnp don’t have to be in a calorie deficit to loose weight, not discrediting that but to me just does not add up, any input on that? To me even on a supplement that is highly effective you’ll still have to be in a deficit to lose. Even if your st maintenance level of calories and the drug puts you under and into a deficit I still feel that not effective 

ove also heard carbs do not impact the weight loss but can affect how much you will feel hot, (more carbs = hotter) but DNP can make you lethargic so may want more carbs to have mor energy at the gym 
any truth to this? 


and lastly I’ve heard it is better to do a long run at a lower dose of around 200 for 5 weeks than a short dose of 500-700 for 2 weeks
can any members give some advice for a newbie on DNP as far as diet while on it and first time and second time cycle protocol 
thanks![/QUOTE]


----------



## Texan69

Thanks trump!

as far as anything on hand to combat any sides is there anything required? Antihistamines or aspirin or anything like some cycle require


----------



## Trump

Start benedryl few days prior just to be safe and drink electrolytes the whole time on cycle with a shit load of water. Vit c and e are recommended I think but I just double doses normal multivitamin. You will need a fan and the A/C turned down to sleep after 4 or 5 days



Texan69 said:


> Thanks trump!
> 
> as far as anything on hand to combat any sides is there anything required? Antihistamines or aspirin or anything like some cycle require


----------



## metsfan4life

Texan69 said:


> Not sure if this is the correct place to post but didn’t see any other general dnp threads, only journals/logs and sharing experiences and didn’t want to hijack A members post, so forgive me if this is not the correct place to post and I’ll delete if so.
> i wanted to get a bit of help with DNP as I began my researching for it but still a little lost
> 
> I’ve been told that on dnp don’t have to be in a calorie deficit to loose weight, not discrediting that but to me just does not add up, any input on that? To me even on a supplement that is highly effective you’ll still have to be in a deficit to lose. Even if your st maintenance level of calories and the drug puts you under and into a deficit I still feel that not effective
> 
> ove also heard carbs do not impact the weight loss but can affect how much you will feel hot, (more carbs = hotter) but DNP can make you lethargic so may want more carbs to have mor energy at the gym
> any truth to this?
> 
> 
> and lastly I’ve heard it is better to do a long run at a lower dose of around 200 for 5 weeks than a short dose of 500-700 for 2 weeks
> can any members give some advice for a newbie on DNP as far as diet while on it and first time and second time cycle protocol
> thanks!




Trump gave a great post on it above which def hits on the question as far as deficit and losing the weight.  essentially the way it shuts down the process of body making energy, the dnp forces the fat for additional burning. 

As far as the carb question... from my experience only, I typically run a lower carb eating b/c Im type 1 diabetic and sensitive to carb intake overall. I stick with the carbs in the morning and the sweats are not really that bad at all until I go to sleep in which it def is noticeable but not unbearable most part. I ran it over Xmas this year and ate some extras to get that experience with the higher sugar intake and it def lit me up. I typically dont have side effects like most people on just about anything i shoot or ingest so my inputs are likely lucky. I typically can run 600mg for several weeks and the lethargy hits me around day 14 or 15 and then its just a solid nap state. Towards the end, I find that the hunger appetite starts to really get me and that is when I have to come off or I will either end up way over eating or eating and burning the couch up.


----------



## metsfan4life

Texan69 said:


> Thanks trump!
> 
> as far as anything on hand to combat any sides is there anything required? Antihistamines or aspirin or anything like some cycle require



what Trump said. one thing to add: Pepto or whatever you want to take. You may or may not need it but a lot of people get the shits after the 1st couple of days and its horrible bro, horrible!! it usually lasts for 2-4 days and then you're good.


----------



## Texan69

Trump said:


> Start benedryl few days prior just to be safe and drink electrolytes the whole time on cycle with a shit load of water. Vit c and e are recommended I think but I just double doses normal multivitamin. You will need a fan and the A/C turned down to sleep after 4 or 5 days



Just take the benandryl before or throughout? 
And it’s just to help reduce risk of rashes commonly associated with DNP, or is there another reason?

also is there a “PCT “required for DNP, been reading up on it and haven’t seen anything about needing to take anything afterwards to ensure your thyroid doesn’t shut down or get damaged


----------



## Texan69

From what I’ve gathered and correct me if I’m off but a good first run is 
200mg the first 5 days then if tolerance allows bump up too 400mg for 5 days and if tolerance allows 600mg the rest of the days and run for about 20 days. It appears that it is not wise to go over 600mg.
ive also gathered that is is better to split doses when going 400mg or above. 

Basically that’s what I’ve learned hopefully I’ve taken some good points from the members here but if I’m wrong feel free to correct me!


----------



## Trump

Before and throughout for benedryl just got the rashes and pct is just keep diet good and continue working out. The dnp will still be active due to the half life for a week+ afterwards. During all this time zero alcohol to be consumed and zero recreational drugs. These could cause serious illness or even death.

like any diet if you go back to being a greedy Bastard after it and don’t have any lifestyle changes then it will all come back plus more 



Texan69 said:


> Just take the benandryl before or throughout?
> And it’s just to help reduce risk of rashes commonly associated with DNP, or is there another reason?
> 
> also is there a “PCT “required for DNP, been reading up on it and haven’t seen anything about needing to take anything afterwards to ensure your thyroid doesn’t shut down or get damaged


----------



## metsfan4life

Texan69 said:


> From what I’ve gathered and correct me if I’m off but a good first run is
> 200mg the first 5 days then if tolerance allows bump up too 400mg for 5 days and if tolerance allows 600mg the rest of the days and run for about 20 days. It appears that it is not wise to go over 600mg.
> ive also gathered that is is better to split doses when going 400mg or above.
> 
> Basically that’s what I’ve learned hopefully I’ve taken some good points from the members here but if I’m wrong feel free to correct me!



I wouldnt venture into the 600mg if its your 1st run period. I'd run it at 200mg for several days - 5 days min just to ensure you dont get any side effects, thus thus reason for benedryl being on hand. if you can handle everything, you could run it at 400mg for several weeks. I'd stay around that mark till the end so you can see how a standard DNP would effect you.

Def split your doses up. if you're doing 400mg do 200mg in the AM and then the 200mg several hrs after. I do my 600mg at 630 1230 and 430. my 800mg is 630, 1130, 330 and 730 but its hell


----------



## Texan69

metsfan4life said:


> I wouldnt venture into the 600mg if its your 1st run period. I'd run it at 200mg for several days - 5 days min just to ensure you dont get any side effects, thus thus reason for benedryl being on hand. if you can handle everything, you could run it at 400mg for several weeks. I'd stay around that mark till the end so you can see how a standard DNP would effect you.
> 
> Def split your doses up. if you're doing 400mg do 200mg in the AM and then the 200mg several hrs after. I do my 600mg at 630 1230 and 430. my 800mg is 630, 1130, 330 and 730 but its hell



How manny weeks would be a good 1st timer cycle of tolerance is well?
also do you follow the protocol of time off same as time on or give it longer between cycles?
again gentlemen thanks for your help!


----------



## Trump

Mets 
He researching for his wife, are the doses the same for female. I can’t see a 150lb woman ever needing to go to 400mg per day.

Texan
If she does it do 200mg per day for the first run and do 2 weeks and see how it goes 



metsfan4life said:


> I wouldnt venture into the 600mg if its your 1st run period. I'd run it at 200mg for several days - 5 days min just to ensure you dont get any side effects, thus thus reason for benedryl being on hand. if you can handle everything, you could run it at 400mg for several weeks. I'd stay around that mark till the end so you can see how a standard DNP would effect you.
> 
> Def split your doses up. if you're doing 400mg do 200mg in the AM and then the 200mg several hrs after. I do my 600mg at 630 1230 and 430. my 800mg is 630, 1130, 330 and 730 but its hell


----------



## metsfan4life

Trump said:


> Mets
> He researching for his wife, are the doses the same for female. I can’t see a 150lb woman ever needing to go to 400mg per day.
> 
> Texan
> If she does it do 200mg per day for the first run and do 2 weeks and see how it goes




AH sorry, I missed that part entirely...derrrrr. Yeah I would NOT recommend 400mg for a female at all. They tend to have a lot lower tolerance overall and also have higher risk.  I would concur with Trump to have her run 200mg flat for 2 weeks. This should be more than enough as some females will do 100 (split the capsule and take 1/2. although you better mix it well bc DNP can irritate the throat)


----------



## Trump

Its not on this thread it was mentioned in another somewhere



metsfan4life said:


> AH sorry, I missed that part entirely...derrrrr. Yeah I would NOT recommend 400mg for a female at all. They tend to have a lot lower tolerance overall and also have higher risk.  I would concur with Trump to have her run 200mg flat for 2 weeks. This should be more than enough as some females will do 100 (split the capsule and take 1/2. although you better mix it well bc DNP can irritate the throat)


----------



## FFL

StoliFTW said:


> sticky for sure.
> 
> im waiting till February for my dnp cycle..


Could you tell me or point me in the right direction of where I can get some quality DNP?


----------



## CJ

FFL said:


> Could you tell me or point me in the right direction of where I can get some quality DNP?


👉


----------



## FFL

CJ275 said:


> 👉


😄 very good.


----------



## ozzy1996

Dinitro said:


> Whenever the topic of DNP comes up, you can count on a few myths reappearing right along with it. Without being details to the point of tedium, let me just refer to a few of them.
> 
> 1. "DNP is rat poison, man!" Well, no it's not. You'll also see DNP described as insecticide, pesticide, etc. The basis for the claim is that DNP does inhibit fungal growth so it has a use in agriculture to protect plants. And in high doses it, like most anything, can be fatal to an animal that ingests it. But it's not a very effective toxin (since it takes a high dose of something noxious) to have any such result, so it's no more useful as "rat poison" than claiming that salad dressing or window cleaner are "rat poison" because an animal consumed enough of it would, well, die. This hysteria is based on the idea that naming the scariest product that a substance is found in is the same as impugning the ingredient itself. But by that logic, beer cold be impugned as "cadaver preservative" because they both contain alcohol. The fact that something scary contains an ingredient doesn't mean EVERY use of that ingredient is linked to that one cherry-picked scary example. Hell, beetle shells are used to make red food dye; does anyone go around screaming that popsicles are "mashed up bugs, man!"?
> 
> I will concede this point: most cheap DNP on the market is an industrial-grade powder. That means it was produced for the mining and agriculture industries, and is not made cleanly. This is where the quality of your source makes a difference. If you bargain-shop for the cheapest stuff out there, you'll get a basic industrial DNP powder scooped from barrels. A premium source will be able to provide lab-created crystalline DNP with a 99% assay...clean stuff.
> 
> 2. "DNP cooks you from the inside out!" No it doesn't. As soon as someone says this, I know I'm dealing with a moron. DNP has a very minor effect on core temperature (like, 2 degrees at an EXTREME case), and most of the heat effect is at the skin surface level. The heat is caused by additional expenditure of muscle energy to accomplish work, which means that at its most intense DNP is causing your muscle cells to do what exercise does--and you get hot because of it. Nobody goes around worrying that weightlifting cooks you from the inside out. The heat is a normal effect of a normal body process: burning calories in muscle cells. The myth is about as stupid as saying that drinking water "drowns you from the inside out!"
> 
> 3. "I know a guy who DIED using that stuff!" I call bullshit on this. This is the "My great-grandmother was full-blooded Cherokee" trope of DNP falsehoods: a gazillion people repeat the claim, but you can roll your eyes when you hear it. The fatalities from using DNP did indeed happen when it was used in the early 20th century as a fat loss agent, but it was because people were inventing the dosing protocol themselves without encapsulation or digital scales. They were just making up their regimen on their own. To my knowledge, the last documented DNP fatality was in the 1990s when an unfortunate member of the Elite board did indeed die. In context, though, he was someone who had previously confessed to mixing DNP with street drugs, and then going out to binge drink all night at dance clubs. He had contradicted every single common sense protocol for safe use.
> 
> In reality, DNP is quite hard to die from, and here's why: it has a short life in the body (36 hours or so), and it takes 2-3 days for the full effect of a dose to accumulate. This means that people have plenty of time to assess their tolerance as they start with a low dose, and if they become uncomfortable with it they can realize it and mitigate their use with rather quick response time by their bodies. It becomes a self-limiting experience: if you're on it and you feel like the potency is too tough, you simply stop taking it and your body adjusts rather quickly to the diminished dose. Nobody who's reached the peak of their tolerance is likely to keep gulping down more.
> 
> Also, the fatal dose for DNP is measured in grams per body weight. For an average male, the fatal dose is about 3.5-4 grams of DNP. Most DNP products are dosed at 200mg per capsule; mine are 250mg (more on that later). That means that a healthy guy would have to take about 15-20 capsules AT ONCE to reach this dosage. The average daily dose for proper DNP use is 1-3 caps per day. As you can see, it's not even close. So when guys swear that they "know a guy" or they "heard about this one guy" or their cousin "knows a guy" or their sister works at a hospital "where this guy came in" and died on the stuff, it's nonsense.
> 
> 3.5: "Crystalline DNP is 25% weaker than regular DNP." I hear this about once a month. By weight, there is truth to this because the addition of a salt to the molecule means that, milligram-to-milligram, crystalline DNP does contain a slightly smaller quantity of the pure DNP chemical itself. But here's the thing: someone years ago casually wrote "25%" and since then people have pulled out their calculators as if it's gospel, to conclude that a 250mg capsule of crystal "only has 187.5 milligrams of DNP in it!" [*facepalm!*] Someone took the "25%" offhanded comment and ran with it; these are the same guys who think "my college textbooks weigh a ton" is an accurate description of a 2,000-pound reading list. And more to the point, would it even matter? I mean, we're talking a few grains of powder in a dosage measured in hundreds of milligrams. I do dose my capsules at 250mg instead of 200 to offset this--it's only fair to buyers to give them a proper product--but that's not confirmation that crystal DNP is "weaker." Its actually premium-quality stuff, but the nerds with calculators miss the point.
> 
> 4. "DNP makes you go blind." Again, no it doesn't. There is an increased risk for cataracts, but here's the thing: it only happens in women, not men, and only in 1-2% of female users. And if a female use takes a quercetin supplement (which is as cheap as dirt), it even eliminates THAT tiny rate of risk.
> 
> 5. "DNP causes cancer." This one is so wrong it proves that the critic just makes shit up to say it. DNP not only does not cause cancer, it actually INHIBITS cancer cell growth while protecting surrounding healthy cells. That's right! While it's true that some phenols are carcinogenic, DNP isn't one of them. DNP attacks tumors and helps eradicate cancer cells. And it does this while protecting DNA and RNA strands. This isn't some apocryphal claim on my part; it's one of the more prominent qualities of DNP in medical applications and you can find multiple articles on pubmed that sustain it. DNP also has antioxidant properties, but I still advice users to supplement with other antioxidants too.
> 
> 6. "DNP is toxic." This one is true. It is legally classified as a toxin. But wait, WHY is it classified as a toxin? Because when ingested by animals, it can cause sweating and weight loss. In other words, the whole point of using it IS the basis for its classification. Meanwhile, DNP has no adverse effects on organ systems, reproductive health (that is, offspring born to parents using DNP at conception are not shown to be harmed), liver, brain, kidneys, etc. Its function as a mitochondrial uncoupler isn't even bizarre; DNP simply causes a far more dramatic process of uncoupling than other known uncouplers also do. Example? Fish oil is a mitochondrial uncoupler. Uncoupling isn't defiance of nature; DNP just makes it happen more than normal.
> 
> 7. "DNP is a drug." It's not. It's not a drug, or a scheduled substance. It doesn't show up on drug tests. It's a chemical, and hopefully everyone here knows that while all drugs are chemicals, not all chemicals are drugs. DNP is regulated by law to prohibit misuse, improper disposal, improper transit, and because in its raw form it is very combustible (so it's not something you want to buy from a source using paypal from your gmail/AOL/yahoo/hotmail account sent from your iphone). It's still something a good source has to be very careful with: access to a lab who can provide it discreetly, and privacy while transacting. But it's not drug use or drug dealing.


Has anyone experienced loose stools while on DNP? I’ve been having them and was wondering if I should just come off it. I’m doing 400mg a day


----------



## Spongy

ozzy1996 said:


> Has anyone experienced loose stools while on DNP? I’ve been having them and was wondering if I should just come off it. I’m doing 400mg a day


I have. just stay hydrated but stop immediately if you begin to develop a rash.


----------



## ozzy1996

Spongy said:


> I have. just stay hydrated but stop immediately if you begin to develop a rash.


Do you remember how long you’ve had your loose stools? And no rashes at all


----------



## Spongy

ozzy1996 said:


> Do you remember how long you’ve had your loose stools? And no rashes at all


it's been a minute since I've run DNP but I recall having loose stools throughout. loose, not watery.


----------



## ozzy1996

Dinitro said:


> Whenever the topic of DNP comes up, you can count on a few myths reappearing right along with it. Without being details to the point of tedium, let me just refer to a few of them.
> 
> 1. "DNP is rat poison, man!" Well, no it's not. You'll also see DNP described as insecticide, pesticide, etc. The basis for the claim is that DNP does inhibit fungal growth so it has a use in agriculture to protect plants. And in high doses it, like most anything, can be fatal to an animal that ingests it. But it's not a very effective toxin (since it takes a high dose of something noxious) to have any such result, so it's no more useful as "rat poison" than claiming that salad dressing or window cleaner are "rat poison" because an animal consumed enough of it would, well, die. This hysteria is based on the idea that naming the scariest product that a substance is found in is the same as impugning the ingredient itself. But by that logic, beer cold be impugned as "cadaver preservative" because they both contain alcohol. The fact that something scary contains an ingredient doesn't mean EVERY use of that ingredient is linked to that one cherry-picked scary example. Hell, beetle shells are used to make red food dye; does anyone go around screaming that popsicles are "mashed up bugs, man!"?
> 
> I will concede this point: most cheap DNP on the market is an industrial-grade powder. That means it was produced for the mining and agriculture industries, and is not made cleanly. This is where the quality of your source makes a difference. If you bargain-shop for the cheapest stuff out there, you'll get a basic industrial DNP powder scooped from barrels. A premium source will be able to provide lab-created crystalline DNP with a 99% assay...clean stuff.
> 
> 2. "DNP cooks you from the inside out!" No it doesn't. As soon as someone says this, I know I'm dealing with a moron. DNP has a very minor effect on core temperature (like, 2 degrees at an EXTREME case), and most of the heat effect is at the skin surface level. The heat is caused by additional expenditure of muscle energy to accomplish work, which means that at its most intense DNP is causing your muscle cells to do what exercise does--and you get hot because of it. Nobody goes around worrying that weightlifting cooks you from the inside out. The heat is a normal effect of a normal body process: burning calories in muscle cells. The myth is about as stupid as saying that drinking water "drowns you from the inside out!"
> 
> 3. "I know a guy who DIED using that stuff!" I call bullshit on this. This is the "My great-grandmother was full-blooded Cherokee" trope of DNP falsehoods: a gazillion people repeat the claim, but you can roll your eyes when you hear it. The fatalities from using DNP did indeed happen when it was used in the early 20th century as a fat loss agent, but it was because people were inventing the dosing protocol themselves without encapsulation or digital scales. They were just making up their regimen on their own. To my knowledge, the last documented DNP fatality was in the 1990s when an unfortunate member of the Elite board did indeed die. In context, though, he was someone who had previously confessed to mixing DNP with street drugs, and then going out to binge drink all night at dance clubs. He had contradicted every single common sense protocol for safe use.
> 
> In reality, DNP is quite hard to die from, and here's why: it has a short life in the body (36 hours or so), and it takes 2-3 days for the full effect of a dose to accumulate. This means that people have plenty of time to assess their tolerance as they start with a low dose, and if they become uncomfortable with it they can realize it and mitigate their use with rather quick response time by their bodies. It becomes a self-limiting experience: if you're on it and you feel like the potency is too tough, you simply stop taking it and your body adjusts rather quickly to the diminished dose. Nobody who's reached the peak of their tolerance is likely to keep gulping down more.
> 
> Also, the fatal dose for DNP is measured in grams per body weight. For an average male, the fatal dose is about 3.5-4 grams of DNP. Most DNP products are dosed at 200mg per capsule; mine are 250mg (more on that later). That means that a healthy guy would have to take about 15-20 capsules AT ONCE to reach this dosage. The average daily dose for proper DNP use is 1-3 caps per day. As you can see, it's not even close. So when guys swear that they "know a guy" or they "heard about this one guy" or their cousin "knows a guy" or their sister works at a hospital "where this guy came in" and died on the stuff, it's nonsense.
> 
> 3.5: "Crystalline DNP is 25% weaker than regular DNP." I hear this about once a month. By weight, there is truth to this because the addition of a salt to the molecule means that, milligram-to-milligram, crystalline DNP does contain a slightly smaller quantity of the pure DNP chemical itself. But here's the thing: someone years ago casually wrote "25%" and since then people have pulled out their calculators as if it's gospel, to conclude that a 250mg capsule of crystal "only has 187.5 milligrams of DNP in it!" [*facepalm!*] Someone took the "25%" offhanded comment and ran with it; these are the same guys who think "my college textbooks weigh a ton" is an accurate description of a 2,000-pound reading list. And more to the point, would it even matter? I mean, we're talking a few grains of powder in a dosage measured in hundreds of milligrams. I do dose my capsules at 250mg instead of 200 to offset this--it's only fair to buyers to give them a proper product--but that's not confirmation that crystal DNP is "weaker." Its actually premium-quality stuff, but the nerds with calculators miss the point.
> 
> 4. "DNP makes you go blind." Again, no it doesn't. There is an increased risk for cataracts, but here's the thing: it only happens in women, not men, and only in 1-2% of female users. And if a female use takes a quercetin supplement (which is as cheap as dirt), it even eliminates THAT tiny rate of risk.
> 
> 5. "DNP causes cancer." This one is so wrong it proves that the critic just makes shit up to say it. DNP not only does not cause cancer, it actually INHIBITS cancer cell growth while protecting surrounding healthy cells. That's right! While it's true that some phenols are carcinogenic, DNP isn't one of them. DNP attacks tumors and helps eradicate cancer cells. And it does this while protecting DNA and RNA strands. This isn't some apocryphal claim on my part; it's one of the more prominent qualities of DNP in medical applications and you can find multiple articles on pubmed that sustain it. DNP also has antioxidant properties, but I still advice users to supplement with other antioxidants too.
> 
> 6. "DNP is toxic." This one is true. It is legally classified as a toxin. But wait, WHY is it classified as a toxin? Because when ingested by animals, it can cause sweating and weight loss. In other words, the whole point of using it IS the basis for its classification. Meanwhile, DNP has no adverse effects on organ systems, reproductive health (that is, offspring born to parents using DNP at conception are not shown to be harmed), liver, brain, kidneys, etc. Its function as a mitochondrial uncoupler isn't even bizarre; DNP simply causes a far more dramatic process of uncoupling than other known uncouplers also do. Example? Fish oil is a mitochondrial uncoupler. Uncoupling isn't defiance of nature; DNP just makes it happen more than normal.
> 
> 7. "DNP is a drug." It's not. It's not a drug, or a scheduled substance. It doesn't show up on drug tests. It's a chemical, and hopefully everyone here knows that while all drugs are chemicals, not all chemicals are drugs. DNP is regulated by law to prohibit misuse, improper disposal, improper transit, and because in its raw form it is very combustible (so it's not something you want to buy from a source using paypal from your gmail/AOL/yahoo/hotmail account sent from your iphone). It's still something a good source has to be very careful with: access to a lab who can provide it discreetly, and privacy while transacting. But it's not drug use or drug dealing.


How did you guys get rid of the DNP rash? I just got it today around my neck and small bumps on my arms. Took clearitine hopefully that works


----------



## Spongy

PMd you, but it just takes time. I didnt use anything.


----------



## Laser50216

it would be great if this was easier to find. it's something I'd like to try but with a micro dose rather than the typical 200 mg per day to see if it will still have an effect but with less negative impact on energy


----------

